# Bicep inj problems



## SirSwolls (Apr 23, 2014)

Anybody else have problems doing bicep injections? I find it hard to inject things like mgf, igf-des, etc into my biceps. I can't seem to get positioned right to hold my hand steady enough to get it in the muscle and push the plunger. Has anybody run into this issue and figured our a way to overcome it? My biceps are my weak link and any help I can do for local growth I want to do. I'm 25, running 800mg testE, 500mg deca, and 50mg/day dbol. 5'8" 228lbs. At approximately 11-12%. Arms measure 18" legs measure 29.5


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 23, 2014)

Your not gonna a get any local growth from the shots. If that was true my ass cheeks would be hanging on the floor. Just stick the big muscle like glutes and quads


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 23, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Your not gonna a get any local growth from the shots. If that was true my ass cheeks would be hanging on the floor. Just stick the big muscle like glutes and quads



haha good s****


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 24, 2014)

haha ecks. same here, my ass was burning by week 18 of EOD


----------



## bvs (Apr 24, 2014)

Try resting your for arm on a high table or bench or something with your elbow at a 90 degree angle and then jab into the outside of your bi. Hope that makes sense and helps


----------



## stonetag (Apr 24, 2014)

That just fuking hurts thinking about it. Your 5'8" 228, that's stocky in anyone's book, try some different training exercises, or are you possibly over training them?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 24, 2014)

command some shit to grow !


----------



## RustyShackelford (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry man wish I could help. I pinned biceps one time and that was it for me. It was igf also, just went SubQ after that.


----------



## graniteman (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't even think about pinning my bi's, my quads are bad enough. The only growth you will get from this is temporary swelling, for me the pain just isn't worth it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2014)

I never got any pain from bicep injects. I stopped doing them only because they would always bleed a bit and leave that little tiny pool of blood under the skin with a pinhole dead center. Was kinda obvious looking.

I would sit in a chair that has arm rests and just hold my arm steady and jab. I'm not sure why you're having an issue doing these.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2014)

quads are your friend


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 24, 2014)

Lay flat on the bed with a pillow under elbow and relax the arm to be injected. Did plenty of Bi injects back in the day this way with no problems. Until I realized that Bis just suck to inject. If u MUST do Bis then I hope this helps you.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> quads are your friend


Not if every ****ing god damn time u inject there it feels like it's infected for a week. Dont know why but that happens when I pin quads. I'll pin the same gear in my ass and will have zero pip. Weird.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't care WHAT position you are in while pinning...it cant compare to the brutality of what Magical dealt upon himself. Now Ive used 29ga slin pins and worked just fine. Felt like I had a super pump in my Bis for a few days afterwards. But mah baw went and used a fuggin lawn dart, 23ga spear in his Bis. His wifey javelined that shit from across the room in there. Nigga is TUFF

Back to the question...try sitting in a chair with pillow propped under your arm. might take a few to get the height. Then you're all set. Oh and i like pinning the inside of the Bi. The out side is fine but I wouldn't recommend the top.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 24, 2014)

Biggest Biceps In The World - The Man Whos Arms E…: http://youtu.be/HEHxCAR2suM

I don't know why you'd rather hit a bi than a glute.


----------



## bvs (Apr 24, 2014)

yeah i agree the top is a no go. too many nerves and blood vessels. i dont get what everyone is whinging about. a slin pin in the bi is painless especially at tiny peptide doses. there is still some debate when it comes to site injections causing site growth (with igf and mgf) but i figure it cant hurt to chuck it in struggling muscles.


----------



## jonnybgood (May 1, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the best way to take a course of 40mg clenbutorel?


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 1, 2014)

jonnybgood said:


> Can anyone tell me the best way to take a course of 40mg clenbutorel?



Id recommend making a new thread for this question


----------



## Seeker (May 1, 2014)

The site injection debate continues. I am gonna pick up the phone and call my old roommate today and ask him once and for the reasoning for his site injections.  One thing I know for sure with a bicep injection, you hit a vein your competitive days might be over.


----------

